# Existing game group needs 1-2 players in South Florida



## sumradagnoth (Nov 20, 2007)

to join a pre-existing 3.5e campaign and game group
Need one, maybe two, players... every other weekend, pembroke pines/ft lauderdale area

post if interested


----------



## sumradagnoth (Jan 10, 2008)

Just an update:

one player found and has joined the group
still one more opening left


----------



## Blustar (Jan 27, 2008)

*Fellow Pembroke Pinian...*

I'm looking for a RP group down here in So. FLa. I've played most RPG's in the last 20 years so I have experience. What nights do you guys/gals play? 

      From old-school to new school, I just want to find a good group...

thanks, 

Alex

bluecat15@comcast.net


----------

